# 9' Ceiling Drywall - ⅜" strip to avoid butt joints?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never heard of doing that---If you try,let us know how it works out--

You could install the 12" slice are the floor----taper to taper.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

You still have to taper the tape on both edges of 1/2". I don't think you are gaining anything.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes it's called a belly band. Or you could go to a drywall supplier and get 54" wide sheets of drywall then just have a nice taper joint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Mike and Toolseekers suggestions are far better ways to do it.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Tapered joints are better/easier than butt joints, all else being equal, but in your case all else isn't equal. You have other options. Thinking of what you're doing, I think it's probably more effort in the long run than just doing a normal butt joint.

If it was important to you and you can't get 54" drywall, it might be better to get 9' drywall and run it vertically.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> Tapered joints are better/easier than butt joints, all else being equal, but in your case all else isn't equal. You have other options. Thinking of what you're doing, I think it's probably more effort in the long run than just doing a normal butt joint.
> 
> If it was important to you and you can't get 54" drywall, it might be better to get 9' drywall and run it vertically.



Not really then it would be better to do the belly band.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Look up butt boards. That is how I did mine. 

In fact, I made my own using left over 1/2" plywood about 8" wide and drywall during strips.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

You could also buy boards long enough that you could stand the sheets up


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Not really then it would be better to do the belly band.


Why do you say that?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

OK if the framing is not perfect one side of the sheet has very little to screw to. If one of the studs happens to be warped part of one sheet can have nothing to screw to. . Vertical seams are more prone to cracks because if there is any wood movement behind the seam there is very little holding it. This is possible when hung horizontal but only on the end, and then it would only be 4' not 8'.

Drywall even the 3/8" bellyband has more strength when hung horizontal. If a sheet ends in the middle of a stud cavity you can either use a butt board or cut some from 1 end, vertical you have to cut off the whole 8'. For most people it is easier to tape a seam standing even with it rather than on a ladder.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

OK those are good points. Only thing I'd debate is if you're planning ahead of time on using back-blocking (butt boards, etc), then cutting 4' twice isn't really worse than cutting 8' once.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't think u said how many sheets we're talking. if its just a few do the belly band but if its like a whole house buck up for the stretch board


----------

